# Accepted by Lyft after being turned down?



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Has anyone been initially turned down by Lyft then approved after re-applying? I had a perfect mentor session. No driving errors, kept conversation pleasant, said nothing derogatory yet got a bad review from the mentor. I can't find out what got said, can't appeal and can't re-apply. I know I am a kind and pleasant driver. I have 500+ trips and a good rating.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i was gonna sign up for lift,because of rate cuts.
but i hear lyft goes ahead and cut their rates too when Uber does?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Has anyone been initially turned down by Lyft then approved after re-applying? I had a perfect mentor session. No driving errors, kept conversation pleasant, said nothing derogatory yet got a bad review from the mentor. I can't find out what got said, can't appeal and can't re-apply. I know I am a kind and pleasant driver. I have 500+ trips and a good rating.


There is a thread on here where the same thing happened to a member in Sacramento. She later was approved by Lyft but then declined to accept their offer.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

i was considering driving this weekend because i was bored after watching the game. My car isnt accepted for lyft though which sucks. Its the 3 door 2013 hyundai veloster turbo. Its accepted for Uber even though it has only 3 doors and 4 seat belts but lyft aint having none of that. I also have issues on the lyft app. On the app when I try to sign up it always says its having a server issue. On the website it tells me to put in a correct U.S phone number? Even if I select my city which is Canadian. I would consider driving my mom's Caddy.


----------



## everestsdad (Feb 24, 2015)

I got turned down by Lyft after the mentor ride then got an email saying "congrats". Who knows?


----------



## OffcrNaughty (Oct 13, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> i was considering driving this weekend because i was bored after watching the game. My car isnt accepted for lyft though which sucks. Its the 3 door 2013 hyundai veloster turbo. Its accepted for Uber even though it has only 3 doors and 4 seat belts but lyft aint having none of that. I also have issues on the lyft app. On the app when I try to sign up it always says its having a server issue. On the website it tells me to put in a correct U.S phone number? Even if I select my city which is Canadian. I would consider driving my mom's Caddy.


on your inspection form did they say that it had three doors im getting mixed signals from people, im trying to figure out if i will be able to drive for uber lyft wont let me even apply because of this car which i find to be complete crap


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i was gonna sign up for lift,because of rate cuts.
> but i hear lyft goes ahead and cut their rates too when Uber does?


From what I've read that is common. Thankfully here in Boston Lyft has maintained their already higher rates since Uber cut back in August.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

OffcrNaughty said:


> on your inspection form did they say that it had three doors im getting mixed signals from people, im trying to figure out if i will be able to drive for uber lyft wont let me even apply because of this car which i find to be complete crap


Uber yes, Lyft not sure because they dont have it in Canada yet.


----------

